# can anyone help me identify this bike?



## thehio1967 (Apr 22, 2021)

i just got this bike recently for $100 and I'm trying to find out it's value and how much it's worth, but i cannot find anything on the internet


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Some better pics of the decals on the down tube, head badge, and derailleurs would help. My gut says you overpaid at least double but we’ll see what others say. V/r Shawn


----------



## juvela (Apr 22, 2021)

-----

the seat tube transfer with the name ZEBRA is the name of the cycle

this is a house brand tubing transfer

the two tubing tranfers shown in the images indicate that the main frame is constructed of cro-mo tubing and the taper tubes are constructed of hi-tensile tubing

the ZEBRA marque evolved from what had formerly been the Zebrakenko marque

cycle appears to date from the early 1980's; its serial number may reveal a date specific

there is a guide here to decoding asian serials -






						Asian Serial Number Guide - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Asian Serial Number Guide - Many of you will be aware of my penchant for collecting and analyzing serial numbers. This guide compiles the results of a decade of data collection of pre-1990 Asian serial numbers. The guide is not necessarily comprehensive, as it only represents...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




several of the cycle's fittings should exhibit date marks as well:

portion of stem inside frame

back side of crank arms

possibly back side of brake calipers

possibly markings on wheel rims

possibly marking on underside of saddle

possibly marking on portion of seat post down inside frame

brand name evolution is explained by an expert in these forum posts -

4

21     company history and catalogue of 1969:





__





						The catalogs of Japanese vintage bicycle
					





					cyclespeugeot.web.fc2.com
				




brochure of 1981 showing models and specifications crosstable:

1

-----


----------



## juvela (Apr 24, 2021)

-----

forum discussion from last year on another example of this marque -









						Help ID this Zebra road bike? | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

I've seen a couple of mentions on CABE about people selling these. Not sure of the year or model name. 24 pounds, mix of Suntour, DiaCompe, Sugino, Shimano components. Any info is appreciated- I've looked a lot on the web.




					thecabe.com
				





-----


----------

